# My first Tropheus Moorii colony



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm stoked about my first colony of Kasakalawes (16 juvi F1s).

I picked them up from a gentleman that have been breeding Tropheus for quite some time. He has a collection of Tropheus that is unreal (eye opener for me). I'm pretty sure if you name it, he's got it. After talking to him and looking at all his fish, I really do appreciate Tropheus more than ever.

I will get some pics up as soon as I can. Right now they are temporarily living in a 35 gallon tank until I can find a good deal on a 4 ft tank.

Just letting all you Tropheus lovers know, I'm on board!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Good stuff and welcome to the darkside ; ) I also have a large group of Kasakalawe.
Is the seller local ? Just wondering if I know him.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

The seller is local. Do you know Joe?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

No bud, I don't know Joe. I thought I knew most of the guys around here that keep lots of Trophs.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

He's on Price Network under joe1967 I think.


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Be careful with Tropheus, they are very addictive, LOL, looking forward to seeing some pics. of your catch, sooner you get the bigger tank though the better. . .

Cheers, Sean


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

des said:


> He's on Price Network under joe1967 I think.


I haven't dealt with him, but half of his positive feedbacks are from people that I have dealt with and trust. :thumb: Let us know how you get on.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I picked up a 90 gal and metal stand new. Been waiting for a good deal but nothing worth it.

For substrate I've decided to go with PFS (first time use) and mixed in argonite to buffer pH. I have to say it looks really good.

I have two large rocks and want to keep this tank looking really clean and simple.

Filtration I'm running two AC110 with a surface skimmer. Hopefully, this will be adequate.

Lighting I'm going to be using my double bright LEDs

I've filled the tank with water but noticed just before it got to the top trim it's not level. I will have to empty it tonight and try to level the stand/tank before I can start the cycle. It is a new stand designed for the 90 gallon (48" x 18") but it makes me nervous thinking it will collapse or tilt. Perhaps it's just me.

My fish will just have to be patient in their 35 gallon for now.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Some pictures taken tonight.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

With the 90g and good filtration as you have and starting with local bred Troph prob close to/or the ideal way of trying Troph for the first time. Not made the beginners mistake of adding lots of rocks like a Mbuna tank (though that can kind of work).
Idealy I would have gone for 24 starters and a 100g but then thats got such good odds on working its a not that much fun.
I guess you did a full fishless cycle on the new tank?
Again great for Troph which can pic up bugs from other fish.
Not that that makes you immune from the dreaded bloat but odds are a great start.

Nice tank hope you enjoy em as much as I have over the years.

I have run tanks of that size with tilts up to an inch. Not that that makes it safe but it was for me.

All the best James


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

24Tropheus said:


> With the 90g and good filtration as you have and starting with local bred Troph prob close to/or the ideal way of trying Troph for the first time. Not made the beginners mistake of adding lots of rocks like a Mbuna tank (though that can kind of work).
> Idealy I would have gone for 24 starters and a 100g but then thats got such good odds on working its a not that much fun.
> I guess you did a full fishless cycle on the new tank?
> Again great for Troph which can pic up bugs from other fish.
> ...


Believe me, if I could have gotten more of them I would have. There were only 16 available at the time. I have my eyes open and waiting for some one to part with theirs.

Yes, it was a full fishless cycle the whole way in this tank. I anticipated 3-4 weeks but it took 2-1/2 weeks. This time around I did not lose my patience and did it right. Fortunately, I was able to speed the process by adding filter sponge and substrate from one of my other tanks. It's definitely the way to go and I will never do it any other way.

Right now I have this tank under a microscope. I'm doing very frequent but small water changes and testing the water every other day. I'm definitely enjoying them.

Thanks for posting and sharing your thoughts.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Your tank looks great, I'm sure the Moops will be happy in there. Too bad this thread wasn't made earlier, I gave a dozen or so away not that long ago to my lfs. Ig I am able to catch out a holding female, I will let you know.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

noddy said:


> Your tank looks great, I'm sure the Moops will be happy in there. Too bad this thread wasn't made earlier, I gave a dozen or so away not that long ago to my lfs. Ig I am able to catch out a holding female, I will let you know.


 :thumb: That would be too cool.

I saw some odd behavior over the weekend. Some fish are not going up to eat during feeding? About 3-4 of them. The rest of them follow my finger almost every time. Is it too early to assume they have bloat? Would it harm them if I put them in quarantine and treat for bloat or should I wait a few more days. They are also breathing heavier than the normal.

Ammonia and nitrite are 0
Nitrate is low
pH 7.6-7.8
temperature 79Ã‚Â°F
I have good movement of water at the surface
Feeding spirulina in small portions twice a day
5-6 gallon water change every other day


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Here is a link to a local who has kept Tropheus for many years. Perhaps you will find something of interest there. http://www.buntbarsch.ca/index.htm


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks *BillD*


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a 2 minute video update of my group. I hope you like it. Thanks


----------



## Hatter (Aug 4, 2004)

Love the new rocks. I'm gonna have to find me some of those. Great looking fish and tank man. :drooling:


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Hatter said:


> Love the new rocks. I'm gonna have to find me some of those. Great looking fish and tank man. :drooling:


Thank you for the kind words *Hatter*


----------

